# Fehler 31115 Aplitudenfehler



## chipchap (24 April 2018)

Hallo.

ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe in Sachen Linearantrieb. Und zwar ist dieser von HIWIN. Das Ganze ist auch mit einem Geber (PM-B-05-0A-T-10) ausgestattet. ich hoffe die Beteichnung ist richtig. Das Bild auf dem Handy ist etwas unscharf.
Wenn der Antrieb morgen eingeschaltet wird, dann fährt er bis Mittags ganz normal. Er wird aber nicht voll in der Produktion genutzt sondern ist noch in der Inbetriebnahme.
Dann kommt irgendwann der Fehler 31115 Geber 1 Amplitudenfehler Spur A oder B. Der Antrieb lässt sich dann auch nicht mehr zuschalten.
Das ist jetzt schon der 2. Geber wo das passiert.

Natürlich habe ich auch die Hilfe aufgerufen und im Internet geschaut. Dort heisst der Fehler bei Siemens aber 31116.

Hat das Problem schon jemand gehabt und kann mir helfen?


Gruß 

chipchap


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 April 2018)

chipchap schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe in Sachen Linearantrieb. Und zwar ist dieser von HIWIN. Das Ganze ist auch mit einem Geber (PM-B-05-0A-T-10) ausgestattet. ich hoffe die Beteichnung ist richtig. Das Bild auf dem Handy ist etwas unscharf.
> Wenn der Antrieb morgen eingeschaltet wird, dann fährt er bis Mittags ganz normal. Er wird aber nicht voll in der Produktion genutzt sondern ist noch in der Inbetriebnahme.
> ...



1. Gebertype - Multispur, Endat, Sin/Cos, DriveCliq ?
2. Welche SMC Karte wird zur Geberauswertung eingesetzt ?
3. Wie sehen die Zuleitungen und Schirmauflage aus ? Sind die Stecker eigengelötet ?


----------



## chipchap (28 April 2018)

1. Drivecliq
2. SMC20
3. Kabel und Stecker alle gecheckt.

Ich vermute es ist ein Temperaturproblem. Wenn der Antrieb neu eingeregelt ist, läuft er ca. einen halben Tag und dann schafft er es nicht mehr sich genau zu positionieren und ist non stop am Regeln.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 April 2018)

chipchap schrieb:


> 1. Drivecliq
> 2. SMC20
> 3. Kabel und Stecker alle gecheckt.
> 
> Ich vermute es ist ein Temperaturproblem. Wenn der Antrieb neu eingeregelt ist, läuft er ca. einen halben Tag und dann schafft er es nicht mehr sich genau zu positionieren und ist non stop am Regeln.


Ne, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du Drive Cliq Geber hast, wofür brauchst du dann SMC20 ??
Mach mal bitte Fotos von beiden Kabelenden und vom Geber selber. Und auch von der Hardware, die bei dir an SMC20 angeschlossen ist. Und finde bitte raus, welche Spuren der Geber hat. Ist es ein EnDat mit einer zusätzlichen sin/cos Spur ?


----------



## chipchap (29 April 2018)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ne, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du Drive Cliq Geber hast, wofür brauchst du dann SMC20 ??
> Mach mal bitte Fotos von beiden Kabelenden und vom Geber selber. Und auch von der Hardware, die bei dir an SMC20 angeschlossen ist. Und finde bitte raus, welche Spuren der Geber hat. Ist es ein EnDat mit einer zusätzlichen sin/cos Spur ?



Ok, schau morgen nochmal genau nach. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (29 April 2018)

Also laut Datenblatt von HiWin handelt es sich um einen sin/cos Geber ohne EnDat.

Die Meldung steht übrigens ganz normal im Listenhandbuch (Seite 2898 ), und heißt im Prinzip nur, dass der Pegel von A nicht zu B passt.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109754355


> Der Signalpegel (Wurzel aus A^2 + B^2) des Gebers unterschreitet den zulässigen Grenzwert.
> Störwert (r0949, hexadezimal interpretieren):
> yyyyxxxx hex:
> yyyy = Signalpegel der Spur B (16 Bit mit Vorzeichen)
> xxxx = Signalpegel der Spur A (16 Bit mit Vorzeichen)



Das bedeutet für mich jetzt:
Entweder der Spalt zwischen Geber und zugehöriger Magnetschiene verändert sich. (Wäre quasi ein mechanisches Problem)
Ab Mittag schalten irgendwelche anderen Antriebe zu, und führen zu irgendwelchen EMV-Effekten.

Temperaturproblem in deinem Sinn kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil selbst wenn er "Non-Stop" regeln würde, hätte das auf den zusätzlichen Externen Geber eigentlich als allerletztes irgendeine Auswirkung. Würde man ja aber vor jedweden Problemen merken, weil der Antrieb dann einfach heiß wird (= Handauflegen, oder den entsprechenden S120 Parameter nachschauen).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## chipchap (29 April 2018)

@ MSB 
In Sachen Magnetband hatten wir im Zusammenhang mit den Störungen ein komisches Problem. Der Geber war mit einem Abstand von 2/10 zum Magnetband eingestellt. Bei den Gebern ist immer so ein 2/10 Blättchen mit dabei. Nachdem wir beim 2.Mal das Problem hatten, ist uns aufgefallen, das der Schutzstreifen von dem Magnetband über den gesamten Verfahrweg geknickt war. Das war vorher nicht. Danach wurde der Abstand auf 8/10 geändert. Das Magnetband habe ich mitder HIWIN Prüfkarte geprüft, konnte aber keine Schäden feststellen. Der Antrieb positioniert ja auch optimal in den ersten Stunden. Eine Zeitlang haben wir den Pusher ohne diesen Schutzstreifen bewegt.


----------



## zako (29 April 2018)

... ich würde da mal einen Trace machen und auf Störung triggern. Dabei kann man zumindest mal den Lageistwert mitschreiben. Dann weißt Du schon mal die genaue Position wo der Fehler auftritt (vielleicht fällt Dir da was auf - Verschmutzung, oder Sonstiges ?? - falls es überhaupt immer die gleiche Position ist)

Falls Du das Service- Passwort hast, kann man ggf. sogar die Geberspuren mittracen (siehe p496 ff). Das finde ich richtig gut. Diese kannst du im Stromreglertakt (Standard = 125µs / oder min. 31,25µs aufzeichnen). Da sieht man dann ob das noch ein gültiges Signal kommt (und z.B. mit der Mathematikfunktion des Traces auch weitere Randbedingungen nachprüfen und nacharbeiten - oder z.B. als .CSV exportieren und mit EXCEL, MATLAB, OCTAVE etc. weiter aufbereiten - falls man das machen will ).
Anforderungen für die Signalqualität der Gebersignale sind z.B. im Systemhandbuch "Anforderungen an Fremdmotoren" beschrieben. 
Falls die Geberspuren nicht passen, kann man ja damit auch mal den Lieferanten Deiner Lineareinheit konfrontieren.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 April 2018)

zako schrieb:


> ... ich würde da mal einen Trace machen und auf Störung triggern. Dabei kann man zumindest mal den Lageistwert mitschreiben. Dann weißt Du schon mal die genaue Position wo der Fehler auftritt (vielleicht fällt Dir da was auf - Verschmutzung, oder Sonstiges ?? - falls es überhaupt immer die gleiche Position ist)
> 
> Falls Du das Service- Passwort hast, kann man ggf. sogar die Geberspuren mittracen (siehe p496 ff). Das finde ich richtig gut. Diese kannst du im Stromreglertakt (Standard = 125µs / oder min. 31,25µs aufzeichnen). Da sieht man dann ob das noch ein gültiges Signal kommt (und z.B. mit der Mathematikfunktion des Traces auch weitere Randbedingungen nachprüfen und nacharbeiten - oder z.B. als .CSV exportieren und mit EXCEL, MATLAB, OCTAVE etc. weiter aufbereiten - falls man das machen will ).
> Anforderungen für die Signalqualität der Gebersignale sind z.B. im Systemhandbuch "Anforderungen an Fremdmotoren" beschrieben.
> Falls die Geberspuren nicht passen, kann man ja damit auch mal den Lieferanten Deiner Lineareinheit konfrontieren.



Ich denke, man wird feststellen, daß diese Problematik wie immer an mangelhafter Abschirmung und noch rudimentärerer Montage sowie unsachgemäßer Kabelverlegung liegt.  Des ist doch immer wieder das gleiche Spiel - man lässt die Geberkabel von einem 16-jährigen Praktikanten aus der örtlichen Elektrofirma ohne Anleitung, oder von einem 32-jährigen Elektriker aus Tiraspol (in diesem Fall ist das Vorhandensein einer Anleitung egal), der für seine Arbeit 8€/h bekommt, anklemmen, und wundert sich nachher, daß nichts funktioniert.

Ich habe den Topic Starter ja gebeten, zuerst einmal die Klemmung der Schirmauflage, die Stecker an allen Enden und die Kabelführung zu fotografieren. Das scheint schon zu viel des Guten.

Mich interessiert immer noch folgendes: Wenn der Geber ein Drive-Cliq Gerät ist, was ist dann an dem SMC20 angeschlossen ??

Darüber hinaus ist auch die grunsätzliche Ausgestaltung des Potentialausgleichs und der Schirmauflagephilosophie in der Maschine interessant. Wenn da über den Geberschirm Ausgleichsströme von 28A fließen, wirds mit jedweden Mitteln nicht funktionieren.


----------



## chipchap (1 Mai 2018)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, man wird feststellen, daß diese Problematik wie immer an mangelhafter Abschirmung und noch rudimentärerer Montage sowie unsachgemäßer Kabelverlegung liegt.  Des ist doch immer wieder das gleiche Spiel - man lässt die Geberkabel von einem 16-jährigen Praktikanten aus der örtlichen Elektrofirma ohne Anleitung, oder von einem 32-jährigen Elektriker aus Tiraspol (in diesem Fall ist das Vorhandensein einer Anleitung egal), der für seine Arbeit 8€/h bekommt, anklemmen, und wundert sich nachher, daß nichts funktioniert.
> 
> Ich habe den Topic Starter ja gebeten, zuerst einmal die Klemmung der Schirmauflage, die Stecker an allen Enden und die Kabelführung zu fotografieren. Das scheint schon zu viel des Guten.
> 
> ...



Moin. Im Laufe des Tages werde ich mal ein paar Bilder schicken



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chipchap (1 Mai 2018)

So, hier rin paar Bilder. Hoffe ihr könnt was mit anfangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (1 Mai 2018)

Falls die rote und schwarze Leitung zur Temperaturerfassung ist dann kann man diese auch an Klemmen des Motormodul anschließen. Dann wären Stoereinfluesse hierüber schon mal unwahrscheinlicher.
Falls Hiwin keine sichere elektrische Trennung der Tempetaturkanaele zusichert dann ein TM120 (?) einsetzen.
Infos hierzu siehe Betriebsanleitung Linear Motor 1FN3 von SIEMENS.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 Mai 2018)

Zu den Bildern:

1. Ich sehe keine Schirmauflage weder schrankseitig noch motorseitig (was ist im Stecker drin ?);
2. Ich sehe keine Potentialausgleichsschiene im Schaltschrank und auch nicht wie der SMC und MotorModule (Booksize ?) an dem Potentialausleich angeschlossen sind;
3. Der Kupplung mit Masseanbindung kann PROBLEME verursachen, wenn der Antrieb nicht ordnungsgemäß geerdert ist, und in der Nähe z.B. mit Elektroden geschweißt wird; Probeweise diese Kupplung mal vom Gehäuse ISOLIEREN;
4. Zu der Industrietauglichkeit der wahrscheinlich eingengelöteten Kabel, wo aus dem Steckergehäuse noch irgendwelche zusätzliche Drähte rausgucken, möchte ich mich an der Stelle lieber nicht äußern; Ich bin mir nur sicher, daß dieses Kabel so nicht von Siemens ist;
5. Hinweis von zako ist sinnvoll;
6. Du hast keinen DriveCliq-Geber.

Wenn Du eine Strommesszange hast, probeweise mal an dem Geberkabel messen, ob dort irgendwelche Ausgleichsströme fließen. Wie lang sind die Zuleitungen überhaupt ?

Ansonsten sind übliche Workarounds zur Beseitigung der EMV-Störungen und "Brummschleifen" in der Anlage angesagt. Vor Allem ist durch geeignete Erdung und Potentialausgleich mit ordentlichen Querschnitten, überall wo es geht, dafür zu sorgen, daß keine Ausgleichsströme über Kabelschirme fließen können.


----------



## chipchap (2 Mai 2018)

Moin. Eine Potentialausgleichschiene wurde an dem Gestell des Pushers montiert. Noch mehr Erdung geht eigentlich nicht.
Das Kabel im Schaltschrank mit den 2 einzelnen Adern kenne ich nur so und ist auch original so in der Verpackung.
Den Stecker des Gebers bzw. Kupplung haben wir schon geöffnet und nach der Abschirmung geschaut, alles Ok.

Wir haben auch schon ein neues Kabel angeschlossen und an der Anlage drum herum gelegt. Das Problem ear noch da. Kann also kein EMV Problem sein. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 Mai 2018)

chipchap schrieb:


> Moin. Eine Potentialausgleichschiene wurde an dem Gestell des Pushers montiert. Noch mehr Erdung geht eigentlich nicht.
> Das Kabel im Schaltschrank mit den 2 einzelnen Adern kenne ich nur so und ist auch original so in der Verpackung.
> Den Stecker des Gebers bzw. Kupplung haben wir schon geöffnet und nach der Abschirmung geschaut, alles Ok.
> 
> ...



Noch einmal detailliert gefragt, wenn das bisher nicht deutlich rübergekommen ist:

- Ist das Gehäuse vom Antrieb mit einem Querschnitt von mind. 10-16mm² mit dem Potentialausgleich der Maschine verbunden ?
- Existiert im Schaltschrank eine Potentialausgleichsschinene, und sind alle Gehäusen der Booksize Modules sowie SMCs auf dieser mit 10-16mm² aufgelegt ?
- Ist der Potentialausgleich der Maschine mit dem Potentialausgleich im Schaltschrank mit einem ordnungsgemäßen Querschnitt verbunden ?
- Am SMC Modul ist extra ein Schirmblech zur Schirmauflage vorgesehen. Das zulaufende Kabel wird dafür selektiv auf einer Länge von 15-20mm bis auf den Schirm entmantelt, Schirm auf dem Schirmblech aufgelegt und mit einer Schelle fixiert. Ist dies so der Fall ?
- Am Booksize MotorModule sind ebenfalls Schirmbleche zur Schirmauflage vorgesehen. Ist das Motorkabel dort ordnungsgemäß aufgelegt ? 

Von welchen Leistungen reden wir hier überhaupt ? Wieviele Antriebe sind sonst in der Anlage verbaut, und von welchen Herstellern ? Gibt es irgendetwas, was große Ströme induzieren kann - Punktschweißen, leistungsstarke Umrichter ?

Erst wenn diese Fragen eindeutig beantwortet sind, können wir davon reden, daß dies wahrscheinlich kein EMV Problem ist.


----------

